# 13 Days



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Mon, 12 Mar 2001 16:04:38 EST*
G‘day, all.
                I‘m sure you‘ve all seen the movie ‘13 Days‘ advertised 
recently, and I just wanted to let you know, its definitely worth seeing. Its 
about the Cuban Missile Crisis, for those unaware, and really offered me a 
bit of insight into the Political-Military Relationship in conflict.
            Go see it!
                        -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

